

Show HN: Subverting the BBC News BREAKING banner with a hosts file DNS entry - jsingleton
https://github.com/BreakingTheNews/BreakingTheNews.github.io

======
jsingleton
I wanted to block the breaking banner and did this pretty easily but I thought
I'd take it further and make a tool to avoid procrastination and/or play
tricks on your friends.

TL;DR:

\- Add this to your hosts file to block:

    
    
        127.0.0.1 polling.bbc.co.uk

\- Add this instead for fun:

    
    
        192.30.252.153 polling.bbc.co.uk
    

Full write-up here: [https://unop.uk/dev/breaking-the-news-blocking-the-bbc-
news-...](https://unop.uk/dev/breaking-the-news-blocking-the-bbc-news-
breaking-banner-and-playing-pranks)

